# Electronic owners manual not present in Car



## Andy_UK_TT_1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I don't have an Electronic copy of the Owners Manual in my TT. When I select it the screen states it's not present, however it gives me the option to download a copy via USB. Does anyone know where I can get this from ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Andy_UK_TT_1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have an Electronic copy of the Owners Manual in my TT. When I select it the screen states it's not present, however it gives me the option to download a copy via USB. Does anyone know where I can get this from ?


I think mine came on a CD/DVD with the car from new. Either that or I downloaded it from MyAudi.

But as Audi have now so emasculated MyAudi that most of the features are now missing, if it ever was available there it doesn't seem to be now...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a CD with my paper manual etc. You use the CD to load the manual onto the MMI and then you can access it via the VC. Double check there's not a CD lurking somewhere with all the other stuff.
If not I guess its case of asking the dealer for a CD. Or getting it on a USB stick as it might load it from that as well.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

+1...check the fabric envelope with your paper manual, service book etc.


----------



## Andy_UK_TT_1 (Oct 10, 2018)

I didn't get a CD/DVD, however I did get a Used Audi folder with details about the purchase and Service schedule. I will email Audi and ask for the DVD .


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's what I got with my 2017 TTS Roadster:
ZIPed ISO Image of Roadster Onboard CD

Edit: Coupé version (thanks to phazer):
ZIPed ISO Image of Coupé Onboard CD

Extract the ISO and burn to a CD-R or CR-RW. Will probably also work if you take the files from the ISO and put them in the root directory of a SD Card, or root of a USB Stick. Haven't tried that though.

Edit:
P/N 8S7 012 788 QD








If anyone can supply the Coupé version I'd be more than happy to host it for download. Please send me a PM.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I have the Coupe version from my June built TTS. Disc is dated August 2017 so no changes in almost a year lol p/n 8S0 012 788 QF

Oh, you don't get a pretty picture on the sleeve anymore, just black Audi rings.

pcbbc, let me know how I can get the .7z to you  It's 27Mb compressed.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, so looking at the manual format, as you do, and the are all in HTML. And Audi haven't bothered to sign them (unlike the map updates).

So I thought, what happens if I add a link to a web site at the bottom of one of the manual pages....

So a short amount of time later after a bit of editing and uploading to the car, I have this...








And when I click on it...









Unfortunately, although it will let me tab around lots of the links, it won't let me click on many of them. Also the search input box doesn't work. I don't think it's allowing JavaScript. Pity.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Shame it doesn't work. Nice to see someone else who likes to take software apart as much as create it 8)

You have PM too, hopefully the file arrives ok.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So if you included a YouTube link do you think it would automatically play the video, thereby bypassing the VIM restrictions.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> So if you included a YouTube link do you think it would automatically play the video, thereby bypassing the VIM restrictions.


No, because the manual has a VIM lockout too. Even if you've "left" the manual by going to an external site, the MMI still thinks you're in the manual - so displays the safety advice lock screen as soon as the car moves.

I'll have to do some more investigation as to what exactly is possible. Navigating a simple external site with plain, non java scripted links is certainly possible.

Phazer thanks for sending that. All received and I will get it uploaded as soon as I can.

Also when I edited my previous post, I appear to have deleted this link. Here's the HTML of my manual so you can view it in your browser...
Online manual - Roadster
Online manual - Coupé


----------



## Andy_UK_TT_1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the above info, much appreciated.

I did contact my local Audi and they have sent me through a CD. However when I go to install it in the MMI it just states config not compatible. I think they have sent the wrong CD for my TT. The CD title is 'Onboard Audi TT | TTS Coupe' 161.565.8FV.88 05.2015 . I have a 2015 TT 2.0 Ultra .

I will try the ISO images that's on this thread to see if they work.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Andy_UK_TT_1 said:


> However when I go to install it in the MMI it just states config not compatible. I think they have sent the wrong CD for my TT. The CD title is 'Onboard Audi TT | TTS Coupe' 161.565.8FV.88 05.2015 . I have a 2015 TT 2.0 Ultra.


That's unfortunate. Sorry.
I really have no idea of how many different versions there are, or what level of checking for compatibility there is with the vehicle.



> I will try the ISO images that's on this thread to see if they work.


NP.
Also, if you would like to send me a copy of what you have, perhaps we can check for differences?
At any rate - your version may be useful to someone!


----------



## Andy_UK_TT_1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Think I need the version:

AUDI TT COUPE 2014-2017 ONBOARD CD DISC HANDBOOK MANUAL 153.565.8FV.88

Anyone here have an ISO Image that I could download ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Andy_UK_TT_1 said:


> Think I need the version:
> 
> AUDI TT COUPE 2014-2017 ONBOARD CD DISC HANDBOOK MANUAL 153.565.8FV.88
> 
> Anyone here have an ISO Image that I could download ?


I don't have any versions, other than my own and the one phazer provided that I have linked to above.

However I am happy to host versions, if people are able to send me copies. If you are able to help out P/M me and I will let you know how to send me an ISO. I am sure other members who find themselves missing manuals will appreciate it.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> And when I click on it...


That just may be the most entertaining photo I've seen all week. So the virtual cockpit must have an open source web browser built into it too! :lol:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

macaddict111 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > And when I click on it...
> ...


Basically yes. I suspect all of the Audi Connect menus are provided this way as well. Really this is not that hard to do these days. It will be a common requirement to have a web browser in most embedded systems. Even if not for browsing directly, just for displaying static content like this.

It provides maximum flexibility for layout of whatever screens you want. For example during the World Cup there was a special section in Connect with all the fixtures and results, with country flags for the teams, etc. So very easy to deliver with HTML as the underlying presentation format.


----------

